# Id This Serra



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

what is this fish rhom, comp, altuvie?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I picked up this fish today from Ashes store for $55 and it was labeled red spilo but I know it is not. Me and Jmax were thinking Altuvei but are unsure and wanted some P Fury feed back. I will post some pics of him as soon as I get some batteries for my camera. I took some on my Blackberry but by the time I loaded them on the site they looked like crap so Jmax loaded some that he took for me.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Not altuvei, too much spots below the lateral line.
My best guess would be compressus.

Do you know the collection point ?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

CombiChrist said:


> Not altuvei, too much spots below the lateral line.
> My best guess would be compressus.
> 
> Do you know the collection point ?


Have no idea of the collection point I think it was a trade in to Ashes store here in Michigan. Even if its a comp I think it was a good price and he is flawless.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Know one has any ideas of what this guy may be exept for combi. Would like some more feed back please and I will post some more pics soon.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

looks like compressus, a few more pics would help


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Until you are able to get clearer and closer shots I'm also going to say compressus.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

S. compressus


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

S.Compressus would be my guess also.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Cool thanks guys.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

First thought was rhom when I saw it


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

Comp i think???


----------

